
The Willow Wearable Breast Pump - mr_spothawk
https://www.willowpump.com
======
6stringmerc
I wonder how quiet is quiet, because anecdotal evidence leads me to believe
this sort of device isn't particularly sly when it comes to noise making.
Could be a real difference maker if a big improvement!

------
mr_spothawk
Wild to see the future in front of us... adapting biology to the changing
social landscape... with technology, obviously.

